# Hi all :)



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm still here 

Been ages since I logged in, been a busy few weeks. Didn't even check my personal emails for so long and took me ages to get through them, over 100 

Looks like nothing much has changed here though, except the addition of a shisha cafe, will have to call in 

Hope everyone is well and had a good Easter.

Sam


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> I'm still here
> 
> Been ages since I logged in, been a busy few weeks. Didn't even check my personal emails for so long and took me ages to get through them, over 100
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

I was wondering where everyone was, it has been pretty quiet on the forum, I guess many people on Easter break.

I actually spent last weekend in Sharm with a group of friends. I had not been there for a few years and found the area has changed quite a lot and even now they are still building everywhere


----------

